# Youth Symphonies



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

There might already be a thread for this, but I was just wondering pretty much anything about Youth symphonies.

Were you in one in your childhood (or are you in one currently?)

What kind of repertoire did you play? 

Do you ever go to Youth Orchestra concerts now? What youth orchestras do you live by?

So, yeah, I was just curious about some of these things. I've been in WYSO (Wisconsin Youth Symphony Orchestra) for three years and I really like it. We've played things like Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet Suites, Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition (Arr. Simpson, which was kind of a disappointment- I wanted Ravel), Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Cappriccioso, Elgar Enigma Variations, Grieg Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, and Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber (I play violin). It's very fun, and hopefully I'll get into the top orchestra next year (my auditions are in two weeks  )


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I played cello in the Youth Orchestra of Greater Fort Worth when I was a teenager. I really enjoyed the experience. This was back in the early 90's so its been a while, but I can still remember some of the pieces we played: Dvorak's New World Symphony, Tchaikovsky's 5th, Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain, Copland's Lincoln Portrait with Van Cliburn as the narrator (I got to meet him and shake his hand after the concert!), Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I remember we also premiered a piece by a local composer, but I can't remember his name now. 
My favorite experience with the youth orchestra was when we went on tour in Asia (Taiwan and Hong Kong) my senior year which was a blast.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I founded a youth orchestra in our county back in 2010 and conducted it for three years. Its still going strong with other conductors. We started it because there are no string programs in the public schools and they needed an outlet.

Here are some videos:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Olias said:


> I founded a youth orchestra in our county back in 2010 and conducted it for three years. Its still going strong with other conductors. We started it because there are no string programs in the public schools and they needed an outlet.
> 
> Here are some videos:


Wow, that's pretty impressive!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

SuperTonic said:


> I played cello in the Youth Orchestra of Greater Fort Worth when I was a teenager. I really enjoyed the experience. This was back in the early 90's so its been a while, but I can still remember some of the pieces we played: Dvorak's New World Symphony, Tchaikovsky's 5th, Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain, Copland's Lincoln Portrait with Van Cliburn as the narrator (I got to meet him and shake his hand after the concert!), Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I remember we also premiered a piece by a local composer, but I can't remember his name now.
> My favorite experience with the youth orchestra was when we went on tour in Asia (Taiwan and Hong Kong) my senior year which was a blast.


Van Cliburn!!! Wow!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never in to Youth Symphonies , my parents took me to the Rotterdam Philharmonic for as long as I can remember, I do play ( amateur ) piano an do accompany some also amateur singers every ow and then .


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> There might already be a thread for this, but I was just wondering pretty much anything about Youth symphonies.
> 
> Were you in one in your childhood (or are you in one currently?)
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to hear that you belong to a youth symphony - I would never have guessed that you were so young! Your posts are filled with knowledge and insight; I had assumed that you were an adult with a music degree. Congratulations on your precocious knowledge of music theory and history. I officially designate you the TC Prodigy. (Hopefully I'm not embarrassing you with all these compliments...)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I'm surprised to hear that you belong to a youth symphony - I would never have guessed that you were so young! Your posts are filled with knowledge and insight; I had assumed that you were an adult with a music degree. Congratulations on your precocious knowledge of music theory and history. I officially designate you the TC Prodigy. (Hopefully I'm not embarrassing you with all these compliments...)


I'm flattered! :lol:


----------

